# [SOLVED] iBUYPOWER Gamer Extreme 953SLCK overclocking info?



## DigitalDeviL (Sep 17, 2010)

I recently purchased an iBUYPOWER Gamer Extreme 953SLCK computer to replace my nearly steam-powered laptop, and so far am quite impressed with it... though with me I'm always pushing to get the very best out of everything.

I was just wondering which software (unless BIOS is recommended) I would go about using to overclock it, and just how much it would be safe to push it. My normal running temperature (with just this Firefox window open, and Vtune + virus software running in the background.) is around 37c on the "CPU", 22c at the "HDD", and 38c on the "SYS" readings according to the on-board thermometer, and my specs are as follows:

*Processor:* Intel Core i7 875K(2.93GHz) QuadCore x64-bit
*Mother Board:* ASUSTek Computer INC. Model P7H55-USB3. Intel H55 Chipset
*BIOS:* American Megatrends Inc. v1202 05/21/2010
*Memory:* 4GB (2GB x 2) DDR3 1333
*Hard Drive:* 1TB SATAII
*Graphics:* NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 1GB
*Power Supply:* 700W
*Cooling:* NZXT Guardian921 Gaming Tower
*CPU Cooling:* iBUYPOWER Gaming Liquid Cooling

*Clockspeeds:*
GPU-Z
*Core:* 700 MHz
*Memory:* 900 MHz
*Shader:* 1400 MHz

CPU-Z
*Core:* 1203.8 MHz
*Bus:* 133.7 MHz
*Memory NB Frequency:* 2407.4 MHz


Any information would be helpful and great, thanks in advance. :smile:


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: iBUYPOWER Gamer Extreme 953SLCK overclocking info?*

What powersupply is inside the case? Are you aware that the i7 can OC itself when it needs the extra power?


----------



## Drenlin (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: iBUYPOWER Gamer Extreme 953SLCK overclocking info?*

^ Not the same...turbo boost isn't a permanent OC, and doesn't function on all cores at once. It also doesn't go very far.

The Processor by itself is unlocked specifically for overclocking, and can likely hit 4GHz stable with proper tweaking. However, the motherboard , though an Asus, is one oft heir low-end models. IT has a 4-phase CPU power section and a 4-pin CPU power connector. 8-phase and 8-pin are both recommended, as they provide lower temperatures, more stable power, and longer lifespan. (by the way, the number of power phases is not dependent on the number of pins in that plug, or vice versa)


Another big factor is indeed the PSU, and a good quality one is important for reasons besides overclocking...like...y'know...not blowing up your system.

Though not as bad as Cyberpower, Ibuypower tends to stick some cruddy ones in there unless you pay extra. If you just bought the stock version, the picture on Newegg shows it to be some sort of Xion, which isn't a good thing. They have a couple of units that appear to be based off of Superflower's Golden Green platform, but other than that, they're pretty much all crap.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: iBUYPOWER Gamer Extreme 953SLCK overclocking info?*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Drenlin (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: iBUYPOWER Gamer Extreme 953SLCK overclocking info?*

Dear lord, that post is over four years old...the recommended units section is all but useless by now. :/

Still, it does explain why you need a good one.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: iBUYPOWER Gamer Extreme 953SLCK overclocking info?*

The last edit was a few months ago.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: iBUYPOWER Gamer Extreme 953SLCK overclocking info?*

Use the Bios to check Voltages & Temps for the most accurate results.
Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------



## DigitalDeviL (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: iBUYPOWER Gamer Extreme 953SLCK overclocking info?*

Alright then, thanks immensely for the info, I tested my luck and tried to overclock it just a little being wary of what was said about the motherboard, turns out no dice, the graphics card borks and resets almost immediately once running a game, though thankfully I didn't raise it enough to do permanent damage... so it still runs fine on a normal clock. Nonetheless I am still satisfied enough with the regular performance to leave it alone, I just wanted to see how far it could be pushed.

P.S. I did check the PSU and looked it up, all sources proved it was stable enough to do what I wanted... though I didn't write down the information so I can no longer remember it. 

If posts get locked here could this one please? I've gotten all the info I needed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: iBUYPOWER Gamer Extreme 953SLCK overclocking info?*

Pre-Built's rarely, if at all, OC well.


----------

